# ISO Good Salmon Recipes



## chubbs (May 2, 2012)

I had canned salmon made into patties,it was ok.I plan to get some fresh from the deli.Not getting a whole,just enough to feed one.For sides I will have panko breaded shrimp,hush puppys,& wild/blk/brown rice.I am not a fan of lemon or pineapple on meats.I'm kinda lost what I really want to add to the salmon.I love all kinds of cheese(but blue),bbq,tomato,onion,garlic,& hot peppers.My spice stash is small,but I can get more of course.
Deep fry,bake,broil,or just cooked on a skillet,open to any.
Thanks


----------



## merstar (May 2, 2012)

I have lots of great salmon recipes. Here are some of my favorites:

BROILED SALMON WITH LIME CILANTRO
Broiled Salmon With Cilantro And Lime Recipe - Food.com - 15911

BROILED SALMON WITH SWEET RED PEPPER SAUCE
Broiled Salmon With Sweet Red Pepper Sauce Recipe - Red.Food.com - 35572

SPICY GRILLED SALMON STEAKS 
Spicy Grilled Salmon Steaks with Black Butter Recipe at Epicurious.com

SALMON IN GINGER BUTTER SAUCE
(No link - Will PM you the recipe if you're interested)


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 2, 2012)

I like steamed salmon with a fresh avocado sauce (goes great with avocado).

Salmon baked in the oven with a pesto and breadcrumbs topping

Sweet chillie salmon - mixed with soy sauce, oyster sauce,mirin, sweet chillie sauce, garlic and ginger, mixed together, with the salmon cut into chunks and then grilled.


----------



## 44ALLAN (May 2, 2012)

*Salmon ideas*

I'm a salmon fisherman and my fav way to do it at the minute is lying your fresh salmon on a sprig of rosemary splashed lightly with soy sauce in a tin foil parcel in the oven cooking in its own juices...........basic but with some mustard mash and some asparagus tips alongside its wonderful


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 2, 2012)

Oh yes a foil parcel is ideal 44Allan - I add some white wine, butter and fresh herbs. Keep the juices and add a bit of lemon and reduce to a nice sauce.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 2, 2012)

put skinless/boneless salmon,breadcrumbs,an egg white,chopped shallot,basil,salt & pepper in a processor,pulse to chop(don't puree),shape into burgers,chill for 30 mins then griddle or barbeque.on a bun with chips(sorry fries!) & a dollop of ketchup...yum
harry


----------



## CraigC (May 3, 2012)

I can't stand salmon, but I do like nova, lox and gravlax. I know, its weird.


----------



## Cerise (May 3, 2012)

Poached - white wine, water, bay leaf & black peppercorns, with sour cream and dill sauce.

Grilled & serve topped with a pat of butter or compound butter of choice.

Steamed with green beans and slices of lime.

If there are any leftovers, I make a salad nicoise/salmon salad, or a "Salmon Martini" appetizer with avocado, lime juice etc.

I'm not usually a fan of fish & cheese, however, I did try a stuffed and rolled salmon dish w/ feta etc from the market I enjoyed; and found a similar recipe at Whole Foods.

Cedar-planked, is another way to go.

For sides, lemon and/or lime rice & oven-roasted cherry tomatoes (stuffed with a clove of garlic - optional)..


----------



## CharlieD (May 3, 2012)

Chubbs, can you grill? If you can, I mean if you have grill, Grilled salmon is great. Otherwise like peoples have said baked or broiled. The Important thing not to over cook it. Salmon becomes really tough if over cooked.

I love salmon, raw, broiled, grilled, baked, canned, smokked cold or hot, did I say raw. But poached eww, yuk. Brrrr, cannot even think about it. Everybody has their own taste.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 3, 2012)

Teriyaki or any soy base marinade works great with salmon when grilling.
A paninni grill or foreman work pretty awesome too on fish.


----------



## LPBeier (May 3, 2012)

We eat so much salmon here on the west coast and love it many different ways.  I like to take filet portions, spread them with melted peach or apricot preserves and grill them.  We just eat it with a spinach salad with white balsamic vinaigrette.

I have a great salmon patty recipe which I will try and dig out and post.  I again use filet portions.  I buy a large filet, cut it into four to 6 ounce portions and use them in various dishes.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 4, 2012)

Good Morning Harry,

I had posted an Ullapool Highland salmon in sparkling white wine & cream sauce recipe which had been given to me by the Altnharrie Inn back in the early 1990s. Perhaps, this may interest you & yours. ( in the Fish section )

A couple of other ideas:

Normally, I am purist when it comes to fresh wild whole caught salmon, however, we are Urban Urban ( centre Madrid Capital ) and do not have BBQ or Smokers or any of this and never have ... I am from the Skyscrapers and cement ... however, on the ocean. 

So, oven bake in white wine, a drizzle of lemon and sea salt or Maldon and freshly grinded black, rose, green pepper and Evoo rubbed with herbs of choice ... basil, parsley, oregano, fennel seed or perhaps dill are good choices and minced garlic.

Another, Teriyaki salmon ... though I do not touch Soy, I make it for the Vet, as he has a penchant for the dish. I do Sashimi with wasabe, never soy or its by products. 

It is prepared as follows: 

grated fresh ginger to taste
teriyaki sauce
fresh squeezed orange juice 1 glass
orange zest
4 green scallions minced

*** MARINATE the salmon for 2 to 3 hrs. and then, oven bake or grill in Evoo. Make extra marinade for sauce dipping. 

I had posted awhile back on the Pasta Section: salmone strozzapretti, which is a nice pasta dish which I normally make with firm white fish, sea bass or cod fish, however, I had tried it with salmon and it was lovely. The thing is, I only like my salmon with a rare interior like my steak.

Have nice wkend.
M.Cintrano.


----------



## Cerise (May 4, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Poached - white wine, water, bay leaf & black peppercorns, with sour cream and dill sauce.
> 
> Grilled & serve topped with a pat of butter or compound butter of choice.
> 
> ...


 

Here's the idea re the stuffed salmon dish I bought at the market, except it was butterflied and stuffed with feta cheese, sun-dried tomatoes and spinach. The Dijon mustard sounds lovely too. When you slice the salmon, you see spirals of the stuffing ingredients.

Roasted Stuffed Salmon | WholeFoodsMarket.com

I served mine with grilled asparagus. You could adapt it to your taste. Enjoy!


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 4, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Morning Harry,
> 
> I had posted an Ullapool Highland salmon in sparkling white wine & cream sauce recipe which had been given to me by the Altnharrie Inn back in the early 1990s. Perhaps, this may interest you & yours. ( in the Fish section )
> 
> ...


all sounds delicious margi.i guess my fav salmon dish is not really a "dish" simply wild line caught scottish smoked salmon,irish brown soda bread a squeeze of lemon a twist of black pepper a touch of horse radish & yep,you guessed! a sip or two of ice cold manzanilla!
if i'm entertaining & cooking salmon i like to get a good quality "tsar" cut of farmed salmon(emphasis on the quality) & either slice wafer thin & eat raw or score the flesh & work into each cut a mixture of butter,pureed garlic,fresh thyme,salt,pepper & grated lemon zest.seal in an oven roasting bag as the lemon/salt can react with foil & bake for 10/15 mins in a hot oven.serve simply with steamed baby new potatoes & asparagus...heaven!
what is evoo margi?
you have a good weekend too!
harry


----------



## Addie (May 4, 2012)

An old New England 4th of July tradition was to serve creamed salmon and peas over mashed potatoes. My mother made this all the time. I loved it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 4, 2012)

When it comes to salmon, I like to keep things very simple. I usually rub it with a little good quality olive oil, sprinkle with kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper, and throw it on the grill until just done. In fact, I cook it until _almost_ done and then tent it under foil off the grill to finish. As CharlieD mentioned, you must be very careful not to overcook salmon, otherwise it will be dry and tough. I've seen far too much expensive fish ruined by overcooking.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 4, 2012)

Harry do you not remember the wild salmon sent down from Scotland by Mrs Owen. It was wrapped in cabbage leaves and put on the mail train overnight from Kirkcudbright. Mum used to put it in the fish kettle, cover with water, bring to a boil, turn the heat off, put the lid on and leave till cold.She also had a way with salmon heads?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 4, 2012)

*@ Chubbs: Apologies for Not Posting To Your Attention*

 Chubbs,

In accident, I thought this was Harry´s thread originally. Sorry guy.

I have posted a lovely Salmon recipe with Sparkling Wine on separate thread in the Fish Section and have a Pasta with Salmon ( salmone strozzapretti, a historical northern Italian dish - explained on thread ) which is lovely too, on the Pasta Section ...

Have lovely wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 4, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Harry do you not remember the wild salmon sent down from Scotland by Mrs Owen. It was wrapped in cabbage leaves and put on the mail train overnight from Kirkcudbright. Mum used to put it in the fish kettle, cover with water, bring to a boil, turn the heat off, put the lid on and leave till cold.She also had a way with salmon heads?


sure do bro',and the salmon that the manifolds used to catch on the dee(now forget scottish,dee salmon is the best!)& dad would give one or two to eric(can't spell his surname) for smoking.
happy days!
H


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 5, 2012)

While I have & enjoy many different recipes for salmon, my two favorites are the simplest:

Teriyaki style - use a commercial teriyaki sauce or make your own (really just soy sauce with a touch of honey, a bit of grated ginger, some minced garlic, & some minced scallions) & grill, bake, or broil.

Plain baked with dill butter - simply dot fish with unsalted butter, top with lots of chopped fresh dill, & finish with some very thinkly sliced fresh lemon.  Bake at 350F until fish flakes.


----------



## chubbs (May 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone!I wrote all these down.Thanks again!


----------



## Kayelle (May 8, 2012)

CraigC said:


> I can't stand salmon, but I do like nova, lox and gravlax. I know, its weird.



Me too Craig........

*"There are no good  COOKED salmon recipes".





*


----------



## Dawgluver (May 8, 2012)

CraigC said:
			
		

> I can't stand salmon, but I do like nova, lox and gravlax. I know, its weird.



+1

I keep trying, just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2012)

And I eat it at least 2 times a week.  Love salmon filets!


----------



## merstar (May 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> And I eat it at least 2 times a week.  Love salmon filets!



I love it also, and eat it about once a week. My favorite is an organic salmon that comes from an island off Ireland. The taste is amazing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2012)

merstar said:


> I love it also, and eat it about once a week. My favorite is an organic salmon that comes from an island off Ireland. The taste is amazing.



I've been getting Alaskan wild caught weekly, Shrek doesn't like it, so I get it all to myself


----------



## Dawgluver (May 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I've been getting Alaskan wild caught weekly, Shrek doesn't like it, so I get it all to myself



Does Shrek like cold smoked salmon?  There seems to be a theme here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Does Shrek like cold smoked salmon?  There seems to be a theme here.



Nope, that's all mine, too!


----------



## buckytom (May 9, 2012)

pan seared, then finished in the oven with a dollop or three of a dill basil compound butter

broiled, dusted with brown sugar and a shot of black rum

steamed, then served cold with a dill cream sauce and pumpernickel toast.

but finally, PLEASE PLEASE  don't toss away the skin. chop into strips and pan fry in grapeseed oil until puffed and crisp. serve with soy sauce and wasabi over sushi rice.


----------



## Snip 13 (May 9, 2012)

I like marinating my salmon fillets in Teriyaki sauce for an hour then I sear them in a hot skillet till golden on both sides but pink in the middle. Delicious with steamed rice.
Salmon is also great baked in foil parcels with parsley, chilli and garlic butter. I add lemon but since you don't like lemon you could just leave it out.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 10, 2012)

Bacardi1 said:


> Plain baked with dill butter - simply dot fish with unsalted butter, top with lots of chopped fresh dill, & finish with some very thinkly sliced fresh lemon. Bake at 350F until fish flakes.


 
Tried this tonight but added some capers on top and wine in the pan.
WAY GOOD.....Thanks! I am not a lemon fan but when it's cooked with the fish I found it quite nice. The juice on the bottom of the pan was amazing!


----------



## 4meandthem (May 10, 2012)

buckytom said:


> but finally, PLEASE PLEASE don't toss away the skin. chop into strips and pan fry in grapeseed oil until puffed and crisp. serve with soy sauce and wasabi over sushi rice.


 
I took the skin and tossed it with some fresh dill and sugar the pan fried until crispy after reading this. Salmon bacon!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 10, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I took the skin and tossed it with some fresh dill and sugar the pan fried until crispy after reading this. Salmon bacon!



Salmon Candy!  Yum!!!!


----------



## buckytom (May 10, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I took the skin and tossed it with some fresh dill and sugar the pan fried until crispy after reading this. Salmon bacon!



nice! i'll have to try this, thanks 4me.


----------

